
Did Jeff Pulver Drop the Ball? - buckpost
http://www.twitterrati.com/2009/06/18/did-jeff-pulver-drop-the-ball/
======
brk
The submitted URL really has no value or content, but one of the links:
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2009/jun/17/paul-
carr-t...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2009/jun/17/paul-carr-twitter-
conference) is actually pretty good, both in the article and the comments.

